# GBox leaking issue



## aktorsyl (25/6/18)

Well, not so much leaking as messy a.f.

I've got the GBox 200W, and really like it. But I've noticed that the back of the bottle gets smeared with juice after a while. You especially notice it when you turn/rotate the bottle a bit within the squonker and notice that it's full of juice everywhere. Opening it up and removing the bottle reveals that the entire squonk chamber is wet.

I've read about loose 510's on the GBox but not sure if that's the issue - the 510 seems solid (no rocking or wobbling of the RDA on top of the mod). I've got the DR24 on top of it with the squonk pin screwed in all the way, so doubt it's leaking from the pin.

Any ideas? The Fuchai squonker, by comparison, is dry as a bone inside.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/6/18)

I too have this issue and have been cleaning my gbox regularly. I am guessing it's leaking from the side of the bottle where the stopper goes in. It usually happens when I fill the bottle to the top. 
I don't this leaking from the 510 because if it did I would have seen juices coming out of joints and buttons. And the fact that mine is still working I hardly doubt.
Have u tried opening it ? I haven't opened it myself but I saw a YouTube video and it seems pretty simple to open this device.


----------



## aktorsyl (25/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I too have this issue and have been cleaning my gbox regularly. I am guessing it's leaking from the side of the bottle where the stopper goes in. It usually happens when I fill the bottle to the top.
> I don't this leaking from the 510 because if it did I would have seen juices coming out of joints and buttons. And the fact that mine is still working I hardly doubt.
> Have u tried opening it ? I haven't opened it myself but I saw a YouTube video and it seems pretty simple to open this device.


I haven't opened it because I don't really see the point in opening the 510 when I'm almost sure it's not the 510 
I tend to agree with you, it might be leaking up around the stopper - but i don't see the juice going up in the bottle when I squonk. It does what it's supposed to, going out the bottom of the rod.. so I'm not sure how it's leaking out the stopper if the juice doesn't physically reach the stopper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/6/18)

aktorsyl said:


> I haven't opened it because I don't really see the point in opening the 510 when I'm almost sure it's not the 510
> I tend to agree with you, it might be leaking up around the stopper - but i don't see the juice going up in the bottle when I squonk. It does what it's supposed to, going out the bottom of the rod.. so I'm not sure how it's leaking out the stopper if the juice doesn't physically reach the stopper.


When the bottle is full, and u squeeze the bottle the level of liquid in inside reaches the stopper and crawls out of the stopper.


----------



## aktorsyl (25/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> When the bottle is full, and u squeeze the bottle the level of liquid in inside reaches the stopper and crawls out of the stopper.


Hm mine doesn't. But I don't fill the bottle to the brim, I keep the top 5mm or so empty.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/6/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Hm mine doesn't. But I don't fill the bottle to the brim, I keep the top 5mm or so empty.


Well that's my theory, I haven't "seen" it happening.


----------



## Raindance (25/6/18)

aktorsyl said:


> I haven't opened it because I don't really see the point in opening the 510 when I'm almost sure it's not the 510
> I tend to agree with you, it might be leaking up around the stopper - but i don't see the juice going up in the bottle when I squonk. It does what it's supposed to, going out the bottom of the rod.. so I'm not sure how it's leaking out the stopper if the juice doesn't physically reach the stopper.


The 510 base may be solid but the positive pin seal may be leaking. You would not notice this by atty movement. Think it may be worthwile to open her up and have a look.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (25/6/18)

Raindance said:


> The 510 base may be solid but the positive pin seal may be leaking. You would not notice this by atty movement. Think it may be worthwile to open her up and have a look.
> 
> Regards


How does one seal it back up properly?


----------



## Raindance (25/6/18)

aktorsyl said:


> How does one seal it back up properly?


If it is a poorly fitting seal, adding plummers tape (thread tape) around the shaft would be my first suggestion. But it does depend on what the true cause of the leak is. Best to determine that first. There was a discussion on the _Luxotic owners pull in_ thread on a similat problem over the weekend. That had a different cause.

Regards


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/6/18)

I am thinking of opening my gbox giving it a wash in alcohol and coating it with q30 but can't find it. Last time I saw it in makro but they only had a big bottle so I thought will find a small bottle.
Any idea where I can I find one ? checked in local hardware shops and builders warehouse, can't find it.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/6/18)

Saw this video from that thread @Raindance suggested. He uses some "thread locker" where can I find that ?? Is there a local brand name I need to ask for ?


----------



## RainstormZA (25/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Saw this video from that thread @Raindance suggested. He uses some "thread locker" where can I find that ?? Is there a local brand name I need to ask for ?



Google is your best friend lol





http://henkeladhesivesna.com/blog/the-difference-between-red-blue-green-and-purple-threadlockers/


----------



## Darius1332 (25/6/18)

When you put the bottle in do you just push it up so the seal pushes in when it hits the top or do you push the white plug in to the bottle and then push the sealed bottle up? If its the first it may not be sealing tightly enough.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Google is your best friend lol
> 
> View attachment 136581
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (25/6/18)

Opened it up today.. it's definitely not leaking from the 510. Attached is a picture.. the green square indicates a completely dry area. The red square indicates a completely DRENCHED area.


----------



## Raindance (25/6/18)

aktorsyl said:


> the green square indicates a completely dry area. The red square indicates a completely DRENCHED area.


From that it would seem the problem lies with the area in-between the squares. Something tells me you should look at the base of the transparent connection pipe. With an atty connected because this pipe takes up the positive pin movment as it adjusts to the atty's presence.

The only other option remaining is leaking at the bottle connection. Have you inspected the bottle for holes? They are sometimes not that easily spotted.

Good luck, keep us posted.

Regards


----------



## aktorsyl (25/6/18)

Raindance said:


> From that it would seem the problem lies with the area in-between the squares. Something tells me you should look at the base of the transparent connection pipe. With an atty connected because this pipe takes up the positive pin movment as it adjusts to the atty's presence.
> 
> The only other option remaining is leaking at the bottle connection. Have you inspected the bottle for holes? They are sometimes not that easily spotted.
> 
> ...


I suspected the soft tubing as well, but it's completely dry around it too. Only thing I can think of is either 1) where the rod meets the bigger steel pipe, or 2) the white stopper on the rod. But unable to verify either one of those as they have the same symptoms. I filled the bottle and squonked it a few times and didn't notice any liquid coming out of the top of the rod itself, but it could just have been luck.

I've swopped the bottle with the spare, so will see what it does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (25/6/18)

Different bottle has the same result. So must be the stopper or the top of the rod itself.
I just *love* subpar manufacturing work. Geekvape, you got to stop screwing around.
Not really sure how to fix this, kinda tempted to rip out the rod assembly and just replace it with a soft tube straight from the 510. Or something.


----------



## Raindance (25/6/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Different bottle has the same result. So must be the stopper or the top of the rod itself.
> I just *love* subpar manufacturing work. Geekvape, you got to stop screwing around.
> Not really sure how to fix this, kinda tempted to rip out the rod assembly and just replace it with a soft tube straight from the 510. Or something.


One would need to see it in order to make an assessment of possible fixes. As you suggested if all else fails, using a bottle with a pipe protruding throug the screw on cap may be a good solution. A La Reo.

Regards


----------



## aktorsyl (25/6/18)

Raindance said:


> One would need to see it in order to make an assessment of possible fixes. As you suggested if all else fails, using a bottle with a pipe protruding throug the screw on cap may be a good solution. A La Reo.
> 
> Regards


Indeed.. but I'd have to drill the rod assembly to get the pipe to fit through. Or find another way to keep the bottle in place.


----------



## Humbolt (27/6/18)

I think Mike Vapes has a tutorial on how to make another type of bottle with a tube work in the Gbox. But you will need to cut that stainless steel rod off unfortunately. It does seem as though that plastic stopper is the culprit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

